# my ar-15



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

new guy here and wanted to try posting pics, so here's some(hopefully) of my ar that I assembled.




charging handle and upper/lower receivers are Aero-Precision

A-2 stock ass., trigger guard and lpk is RockRiverArms

20" fluted barrel, bolt, gas block, gas tube and free float forend is WinhamWeaponry

bolt carrier is DPMS

bi-pod is Blackhawk 6-9"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lots of good parts in that one

but best of all, its an evil black one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun Bruce !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice gun

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks pretty custom! Ready for some time in the field!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet. What optics on on that one?


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

thanks guys for the nice words. as always I left something out, the scope is an Millett TRS-1(4x16x50).

Bruce


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a good build to me.


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Good looking instrument of death


----------

